# Deutsches Buch für Painter 8?



## Bastel-Jule (31. Oktober 2004)

Hallo und Happy Halloween   

kennt jemand von Euch ein gutes deutsches Buch zu Corel Painter 8?
Ich habe bis jetzt nur englische gefunden. Aber mein Englisch ist nicht so prickelnd, als das ich es benutzen könnte


----------



## uwevo (11. Dezember 2004)

Bastel-Jule hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo und Happy Halloween
> 
> kennt jemand von Euch ein gutes deutsches Buch zu Corel Painter 8?
> Ich habe bis jetzt nur englische gefunden. Aber mein Englisch ist nicht so prickelnd, als das ich es benutzen könnte


Hi, 
nimm doch einfach mal das Painter-Handbuch zur Hand


----------

